# How long...



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

No the topic is not about how long your pole is, it's all about how long are we going wait for a solid ice conditions. I can't remember, were people ice fishing already at this time last year?

Tips up...


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I'm the fat guy with small feet, so I tend to have lots of ice fishing friends early and late in the season. They send me out first, and if I do OK, they figure that the ice is safe.

I think that I fished for the first time in early December of last year, but I'd have to recheck.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

BigDaddy,

I will be looking for you to send out onto the ice... :lol: Mmm... ice conditions should be forming for some early ice fishing.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

That's exactly why I am looking foreward to ice fishing with you Scott!! I f you can make it I can make it. Now with Chris, you, and i would be in trouble for early ice!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

In '03 the first guys out on Hobart were there Nov 6th.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I think that people will be out by this weekend if not earlier. I was told that Lake Ashtabula was iced over by the crossing on friday.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Sloughs in the Tower City area were frozen over enough along the edges of the cattails to walk on this weekend.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Its like walkin on water.

Saw one on sunday.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

i would think some of the sloughs around VC area would be ready to try this weekend... anyone venturing out? i'm thinking about it.. i'd be out for sure if i was in minot, ice is a little thicker up N.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i was out hunting tonight and walked across a small river and it was about 4" thick.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

It looks like some colder temps will be here next Tues/Wed. Not toooo long from now! :wink:


----------

